# John Sanderson backsaw



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Anyone know anything about a saw maker named John Sanderson? Picked up an old open-handled carcase saw today, spine is worn but can see it is stamped "John Sanderson". Can't make out the rest of the stamp. Has a beech handle & 2 brass split nuts, no medallion. Looks to be about 14 ppi, rip filed. The saw nuts are pretty worn down, saw looks old old. 

Sorry for the lack of pics, I'll take some when I get to the shop tomorrow.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw this reference to John Sanderson on the archives of Backsaw.net. Here is the post. Not much info, but if you do some searching on Backsaw, you might find out some more info or pictures.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Thanks Tim. Good to have an approximate age on the maker. Here are a couple pics































Stamp is tough to read in the picture.


----------

